# Has anyone stayed in Egypt - Red Sea?



## Judy (Nov 4, 2007)

I can only find one short, undated review on TUG for any of the Red Sea resorts and haven't been successful in finding helpful reviews elsewhere. If anyone has stayed in a timeshare on the Red Sea, I'd love to hear your impressions.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Nov 4, 2007)

Kagehitokiri said:


> theyre using "South Sinai" for Sharm. im seeing 3 resorts listed with scuba onsite.



Hilton Sharm Dreams Resort (#7436)
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re..._el_Sheikh_South_Sinai_Red_Sea_and_Sinai.html
ranked #29 

Amphoras Holiday Inn Resort (#4127) 
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re..._el_Sheikh_South_Sinai_Red_Sea_and_Sinai.html
ranked #74

Domina Coral Bay Resort & Casino (#3239) / "Half Board" "All Inclusive" (#6476)
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re..._el_Sheikh_South_Sinai_Red_Sea_and_Sinai.html
ranked #100


----------

